

Church encoding - felipelalli
http://briancarper.net/blog/479/

======
bediger4000
Church numerals in and of themselves aren't that mind-blowing compared to
finding out that the "predecessor" function can be written in lambda-I lambda
calculus. lambda-I calculus is the variant where every bound variable has to
make an appearance in the body of the lambda expression: %x.%y.x doesn't count
as a valid expression since the bound variable 'y' doesn't appear in the body
of the expression. Now, how do you find the predecessof of Church Numeral 3
(%f.%n.f (f (f n)))?

~~~
felipelalli
No idea. Do you have any?

